# [SOLVED] Setting Default path for explorer.exe



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Hey all,

Just wondering if there is a way to set the default path for Windows Explorer to My Computer. I hate having to constantly scroll down to find the right button.

Cheers,
Ronan


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Setting Default path for explorer.exe*

You can drag the Explorer Icon into the "Favorites". Then Organize the Favorites so it appears independently. I don't see the advantage, but if you do, go for it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Setting Default path for explorer.exe*

This should help:

How to Change Windows Explorer's Starting Location


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Setting Default path for explorer.exe*

If you start with Desktop instead of Metro, you will have the Windows Explorer on the Task Bar. 
To make your Windows 8 machine look more like Windows 7 or XP use Classic Shell which gives you the old Desktop and Task Bar.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Setting Default path for explorer.exe*

Well, nothing is working. However there is a program called Clover which adds Google Chrome tabs functionality to the Windows Explorer interface, and the default location for a new tab is This PC, so that's neat.

Thanks for your help anyway guys,
Bunny


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Setting Default path for explorer.exe*

Glad you found a solution.


----------

